# Glue-Sawdust Mix



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

May not matter but I've never done it before: What size saw dust particles work best for filling small gaps with a glue-sawdust mix? The smaller the better?


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

120 grit sandings or finer is what I use with wood dough compound, I don't do the glue/dust but I would assume it would be the same.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The particles have to be very small or it shows, and it doesn't look good. Like Derek said sanding dust would work best.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Depending on the size of the imperfection, the smaller the particles the better. If you are going to finish the wood with any kind of clear finish you will have issues with the glue showing through. If you mix wood particles with your clear finish, and use this as a filler, it should reduce the problem.

Gerry


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Depending on the size of the imperfection, the smaller the particles the better. If you are going to finish the wood with any kind of clear finish you will have issues with the glue showing through. If you mix wood particles with your clear finish, and use this as a filler, it should reduce the problem.
> 
> Gerry


Well, never having made any mistakes, or used any wood, that required filling, I would agree with Gerry.:thumbsup: The finer the better.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*CA and fine sawdust.*



CivilEngineer13 said:


> May not matter but I've never done it before: What size saw dust particles work best for filling small gaps with a glue-sawdust mix? The smaller the better?


If the gaps are relatively small, I apply the thinnest CA glue (Cyano Acralate glue AKA super glue under brand names such as Hot Stuff, ZAP) into the crack. It will usually suck right in. The I sprinkle a small mound of sawdust over the crack and press it in with my index finger. and blow away the remainder. Then I hit it again with more CA glue and then more sawdust until the crack is filled while continually brushing or blowing away the excess dust. This will dry in just a few minutes and can then be sanded. If you use an "Accelerator" it will dry instantly. 

Any excess spilled CA glue should be immediately wiped up with a rag and lacquer thinner or acetone. 

When you are finished the tip of your index finger will be coated with a hard crusted layer of glue and sawdust. You will slowly find yourself picking at it in about an hour or so and most will peel off. When you take a shower, it will all come off. 

The CA glue and sawdust will dry slightly darker than the original sawdust which is desireable. Your eye will accept a darker line more than a lighter one and your repair will be virtually 'invisible'.


----------



## amcharn (Dec 21, 2009)

I took one evening and used my belt sander (with a heavy grit belt on it) to sand down different boards - just to create a fine, consistant sawdust. For years now, when I need some "filler", I pull out my little sandwich bag of sawdust for whatever wood I am working on. It has been very convenient.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> Well, never having made any mistakes that required filling,


:laughing: Hey Gene, it's Christmas...not April Fool's Day


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Just as a point to ponder...

When "building a finish" we usually use one of those plastic sandpapers (a.k.a. ScotchBrite) to apply the oil (MAOF) and work up a slurry. This usually fills in the pores of woods like oak. I like to use the purple stuff. (Green seems to be too coarse) Also a 150 or 220 grit wet or dry works also.


----------

